# Lesney batmobile?



## Buenosds

Hello all!
I read the forum listing about this from 2005, but, no info about this one.
Anyone know this one?
Thanks!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I am pretty sure it is a Corgi model. Especially with the trailer hitch detail.


----------



## Buenosds

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I am pretty sure it is a Corgi model. Especially with the trailer hitch detail.


Thank you


----------

